# Computer shuts down with blinking power light



## Fudgicles (Aug 29, 2009)

My computer randomly shuts down and the blue eMachines power light in the front starts to blink. I can't do anything with the computer unless I switch the power off to the computer or unplug the back plug. Then I can plug it back in and turn it on. Usually it happens a little while after I turn my computer on, but it sometimes lasts half a day then shuts off like this. Does anyone know what's causing it? It refurbished and I got it around a year or so ago.

*Operating System*
Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1 (build 6001)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)

*System Model*
EMACHINES T6524
Enclosure Type: Desktop

*Processor a*
2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Not hyper-threaded

*Main Circuit Board b*
Board: MICRO-STAR MS-7184
Serial Number: 5922724665
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 08/19/2005

*Drives*
195.63 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
162.76 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON CD-ROM LTN-4891S ATA Device
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
ST3200021A [Hard drive] (200.05 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 4LJ1RMVY, rev 3.01, SMART Status: Healthy

*Memory Modules c,d*
894 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' is Empty
Slot 'A2' has 512 MB
Slot 'A3' is Empty

*Local Drive Volumes*
c: (NTFS on drive 0) 195.63 GB 162.76 GB free

*Display*
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series [Display adapter]
DELL M991 [Monitor] (17.7"vis, s/n 5C54411JH0GB, January 2001)

*Controllers*
Standard floppy disk controller
ATA Channel 0 [Controller] (3x)
ATA Channel 1 [Controller] (3x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (3x)

*Multimedia*
Realtek AC'97 Audio

*Bus Adapters*
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
ATI I/O Communications Processor USB 1.1 OHCI controller (2x)
ATI I/O Communications Processor USB 2.0 EHCI controller

*Other Devices*
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (3x)
Generic volume shadow copy
USB CF Reader
USB MS Reader
USB SD Reader
USB SM Reader


I don't know if you guys need any more information than that, so please help.


----------



## Marc6678 (May 26, 2009)

It sounds like you have a driver problem, and the blinking light suggests that the computer isn't actually shutting down, its actually going into what vista now calls 'Sleep', or standby in XP.

I had the same problem with my desktop the computer, try updating your motherboard drivers and video drivers from the relevant manufacturers websites. Give that a try and if it doesn't work then let me know and i'll give you another possible solution.

:wink:


----------



## Fudgicles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm terrible at Googling, do you think you could help me out?

I downloaded a driver update for the motherboard and video card, but they were both only for Windows XP.


----------



## Fudgicles (Aug 29, 2009)

Still need some help with this. I can't find the drivers.


----------



## Marc6678 (May 26, 2009)

Go through the steps on this page for your graphics driver
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

not to sure about your motherboard, try the graphics driver anyway and see what happens.

*cough* if you had an nvidia graphics card then the site would update your graphics driver without even needing to search for it *cough* :laugh:

:grin::grin:


----------



## Fudgicles (Aug 29, 2009)

Hahaha well I'm poor as anything. 

And I tried that but it doesn't seem to have my graphics card on there. I got the RADEON X200 series and it only goes down to the RADEON X300. I tried googling around and apparently mine's built into my motherboard? I have no idea. But it's so annoying when I'm in the middle of a game and my computer just does that.

I'm gonna keep trying to find out how to update my motherboard, though.


----------

